# My Intramikes



## RIMSPOKE (Apr 14, 2016)

I HAVE HAD THE GOOD FORTUNE OF ACQUIRING SOME REALLY GREAT TOOLS .

THIS SET OF B&S INTRIMIKS MAY BE THE BEST SET OF BORE MEASURING 
TOOLS EVER CREATED .

THEY COME WITH THE MASTER SETTING RINGS AND MEASURE BORE TO .0001" ACCURACY .
AND WITH THREE POINTS OF CONTACT , CHECK ROUNDNESS AS WELL .
ABSOLUTELY INCREDIBLE .  

WITH THE TOOLS & EXTENSIONS , YOU CAN SET THEM UP TO CHECK DEEP DOWN
INSIDE A BORE . IF YOU WANT TO GET A PRESS FIT RIGHT , THIS IS THE TOOL .

THE RANGE OF THIS SET IS FROM .250" TO 1.600"


----------



## Bill Gruby (Apr 14, 2016)

Very nice score. I use mine quite often. Mine go to 2 inches. You won't be sorry you bought those.

 "Billy G"


----------



## kd4gij (Apr 14, 2016)

Nice collection of bore mikes you have there.


----------



## David VanNorman (Apr 15, 2016)

Good score those thing are great and not cheap. A lot better than teloscoping gauges.


----------



## TomS (Apr 15, 2016)

I've always wanted a set like yours but couldn't justify the cost.  Nice find!!

Tom S.


----------



## RIMSPOKE (Apr 15, 2016)

I've always wanted a set like yours but couldn't justify the cost.  Nice find!!

NO WAY I COULD AFFORD TO BUY A SET OF THESE . 
THEY WERE PART OF A SHOP BUYOUT AND CAME WITH A HOARD OF STUFF , 
MOST OF WHICH WAS SOLD . 

WHAT WE SOLD WAS NEARLY DOUBLE THE COST OF WHAT WE PAID AND EACH OF US 
MANAGED TO SKIM OFF SOME GOODIES LIKE THESE INTRIMIKS . 

I GOT MY MAXIMAT SUPER 11 LATHE IN THE SAME DEAL .


----------



## Terrywerm (Apr 15, 2016)

SWEET!!!

I am admittedly envious of your good fortune!


----------



## RIMSPOKE (Apr 15, 2016)

SWEET!!!  I am admittedly envious of your good fortune! 

YEAH , I AM LIVIN' THE GOOD LIFE , 
ONE TOOL AT A TIME .


----------



## TomS (Apr 16, 2016)

RIMSPOKE said:


> I've always wanted a set like yours but couldn't justify the cost.  Nice find!!
> 
> NO WAY I COULD AFFORD TO BUY A SET OF THESE .
> THEY WERE PART OF A SHOP BUYOUT AND CAME WITH A HOARD OF STUFF ,
> ...



Geez!  A set of Intrimikes and a lathe.  Go ahead.  Rub it in.

Tom S.


----------



## 4GSR (Apr 16, 2016)

TomS said:


> Geez!  A set of Intrimikes and a lathe.  Go ahead.  Rub it in.
> 
> Tom S.



Not just any lathe, a MAXIMAT SUPER 11 LATHE!!!!

I'm jealous!


----------



## RIMSPOKE (Apr 16, 2016)

Not just any lathe, a MAXIMAT SUPER 11 LATHE!!!!

THE TWO LATHES THAT WE SOLD WERE A MONARCH 10EE AND A HARDINGE HLV-H . 

BOTH HAD READOUTS AND LOTS OF TOOLING TO GO WITH THEM . 
ALL THESE LATHES HAD BEEN WELL CARED FOR IN IBM PROTOTYPE SHOPS FROM NEW .


----------



## kvt (Apr 16, 2016)

Your just having fun rubbing it in.  Good score.


----------



## British Steel (Apr 27, 2016)

Good score alright - I have the Mitutoyo ones, but metric, 11mm - 40mm, they were throwing 'em out at work... Along with a bunch of Moore & Wright metric and Imperial mic's, otherwise headed for the skip, almost have the full set now, 0 - 8" and 0 - 200 mm... And rescued a Moore & wright 25 - 500 mm inside mic' set, the ones with a single mic and extension rods, in a nice black box.

They do need the foam in the cases replacing though, so they weren't *completely* free 

Now I'm waiting for them to decide whether they're keeping the mothballed Deckel FP-1 mill, got first dibs on it at what a dealer would pay for it (not a lot), oh the anxiety of expectation!

Dave H. (the other one)


----------

